# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  راهنمایی در مورد ریاضیات رشته ریاضی

## amir-javadi

سلام.
من کنکوری 99 و دانش آموز 12 تجربی هستم .تصمیم گرفتم امسال در آزمون گروه آزمایشی ریاضی فیزیک شرکت کنم .
الان یه مشکلی دارم و اون اینه که حجم ریاضیات رشته ریاضی فیزیک خیلی زیاده و من هیچ اطلاعاتی در موردش ندارم .
من به درصدی در  حدود 15 تا 20 در درس ریاضی احتیاج دارم.
لطفا راهنمایی کنید از دروس ریاضی (حسابان،هندسه،گسسته، آمار احتمال) چه مباحثی رو بخونم که رسیدنم به این درصدی که گفتم قطعی باشه ؟
ممنون می شم اگر دوستان راهنمایی کنند. :Yahoo (105):

----------


## Phenotype_2

ی فصل از کتاب جبر و احتمال..."مجموعه ها، ضرب دکارتی و رابطه ها"
ی فصل از کتاب ریاضیات گسسته.... "نظریه گراف"
4 از فصل هندسه تحلیلی... بردارها/معادلات خط و صفحه/ ماتریس و دترمینان/دستگاه معادلا خطی.
و مثلثات

----------


## mahmood2020

برای 50 زدن چکار کنیم؟ منم تجربی بودم

----------


## Fermat

کتابهای آمارواحتمال و هندسه۳ و حسابان دروسی هستن که اگه خوب بخونید میتونین به تست هاش پاسخ بدین

----------


## Fermat

باتوجه به اینکه رشتتون تجربی بوده توصیه میکنم کتابهای هندسه۱ و هندسه۲ و گسسته رو بطور کامل حذف کنید

----------


## amir-javadi

> ی فصل از کتاب جبر و احتمال..."مجموعه ها، ضرب دکارتی و رابطه ها"
> ی فصل از کتاب ریاضیات گسسته.... "نظریه گراف"
> 4 از فصل هندسه تحلیلی... بردارها/معادلات خط و صفحه/ ماتریس و دترمینان/دستگاه معادلا خطی.
> و مثلثات


این مبحثی که گفتین برای نظام جدیده یا قدیم؟
فک کنم ریاضی های نظام جدید  کتابی به نام جبر و احتمال ندارند!

----------


## Maja7080

معادله و نامعادله،حد و پیوستگی،مشتق،کاربرد مشتق،مقاطع مخروطی،آماراز این مباحث تو کنکور ۹۸ حدود ۱۶ تا سوال اومده که میشه حدود ۳۰ درصد

----------


## Phenotype_2

> برای 50 زدن چکار کنیم؟ منم تجربی بودم


50؟ 

هر مبحث ریاضی در کتابای درسی دو بخش داره. اول درسنامه، شامل تعاریف، قراردادها و مجموعه ای از گزاره هاس(قضایا) که از تعاریف نتیجه گرفته میشن(این نتیجه گرفتن رو میگیم اثبات ریاضی) دوم تمرین ها که تعاریف و کاربرد قضیایا رو میپرسن. گاهی هم تمرین خود اثبات رو میپرسه. تسلط اینکه ک تو (ب ترتیب اهمیتشون) تعاریف، اثبات قضایا، کاربرد قضایا و قراردادها رو ب خوبی بدونی. 4-5 ساعت در روز واسه ریاضی وقت بزار تا ی دور همه ی درسنامه های همه ی کتابای درسی رو بخونی و تمربن هاشو حل کنی. 3-5 ماه از همه بچه های متوسط های ریاضی بهتر میشی.بعدش کم کم از تعاریف و اثبات ها فاصله بگیر و روی کاربرد قضایا(و تعاریفی) ک یاد گرفتی در حل مسله (تست و تمرین) کار کن.

درس ریاضی با فیزیک پیوند عاطفی داره. تقریبا همه ی(باور کن همشون) قضایای ریاضی تا انتهای فیزیک و بعد از اون کاربرد دارن. مفاهیم ریاضی مشتق و بردار(حساب دیفرانسیل و هندسه تحلیلی) با مفاهیم فیزیکی سرعت، شتاب و نیرو هم ارزن. "اصول ریاضی فلسفه طبیعی" اسم کتاب مشهور نیوتونه.

----------


## amir-javadi

up

----------

